# R-100 in VA. You gonna be there???



## Radford Wooly (Apr 18, 2010)

They're a lot of fun. Shot one in North Carolina a few years ago. Might have to make a trip!!


----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

Bob, I heard that they have added moving cars to the range for the guy's from Twin Oaks at the R100. Practice makes perfect


----------



## Southpawarcher (Sep 14, 2002)

My son and I are going but I can only do 1 day because of my work schedule.I think we are going to just shoot the African targets.He saw the giraffe pictures and went crazy lol


----------



## vahunter102 (Jun 1, 2009)

I would have liked to have gone and at least shot the African side, just not going to work out though. Maybe some other time.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

vahunter102 said:


> I would have liked to have gone and at least shot the African side, just not going to work out though. Maybe some other time.


Sorry you won't make it.




MACHXKING said:


> Bob, I heard that they have added moving cars to the range for the guy's from Twin Oaks at the R100. Practice makes perfect


:hello2: EROS. Looks like your reputation is preceding you.:shade:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

MACHXKING said:


> Bob, I heard that they have added moving cars to the range for the guy's from Twin Oaks at the R100. Practice makes perfect





Bo Bob said:


> Sorry you won't make it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:set1_draught2: We need details.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> :set1_draught2: We need details.


EROS will have to share details on that story.:embara: Well,...

As best I can tell it. Shoot was at Turkey Ridge early in the year and there was snow with a nice hard crust on it. John somehow missed (never would have thought it myself) and the arrow zipped up through the froozen field. Somehow (nobody can figure this out) it made it all the way to 460 and stuck in the front fender of a Datson driving along 460. The lady pulls in to the gas station and an officer asks her if she relaizes that there is an arrow sticking in her car. Officer brings it back to the range and when John gets back to the shed he sees his arrow there and asks who found his arrow. The officer kindly responded, "I did". 

Moral of story. If arrow is lost and somehow finds you---best not to claim it.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Wow*

Yea, I think that's how we heard it too!!

Tell John he can thank Mike Davis for the word getting around.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

XForce Girl said:


> Yea, I think that's how we heard it too!!
> 
> Tell John he can thank Mike Davis for the word getting around.


Too bad they can't have a Datson waiting for John at the R-100. The 101st target just for him.:wink:


----------



## MD Archer (Apr 3, 2006)

My wife and I are coming down from Frederick Maryland. This is her favorite shoot. Glad it's a little closer than last year. Anything fun to do Saturday night?


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*glad*



MD Archer said:


> My wife and I are coming down from Frederick Maryland. This is her favorite shoot. Glad it's a little closer than last year. Anything fun to do Saturday night?


Glad to see some people from neighboring states making the trip, we will have a trailer "booth" there with some great deals going on, stop by and say Hi.
Marcy

Not sure what to do at night, but I can introduce you to some of my friends from that area that may have something planned.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*awesome*



Bo Bob said:


> Too bad they can't have a Datson waiting for John at the R-100. The 101st target just for him.:wink:


Maybe someone can find a toy truck to bring and set out for him. Put a little sign on it.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Bo Bob said:


> EROS will have to share details on that story.:embara: Well,...
> 
> As best I can tell it. Shoot was at Turkey Ridge early in the year and there was snow with a nice hard crust on it. John somehow missed (never would have thought it myself) and the arrow zipped up through the froozen field. Somehow (nobody can figure this out) it made it all the way to 460 and stuck in the front fender of a Datson driving along 460. The lady pulls in to the gas station and an officer asks her if she relaizes that there is an arrow sticking in her car. Officer brings it back to the range and when John gets back to the shed he sees his arrow there and asks who found his arrow. The officer kindly responded, "I did".
> 
> Moral of story. If arrow is lost and somehow finds you---best not to claim it.


 Yep, that's exactly how I remember it. I just needed to make sure my memory wasn't fading.

Lesson one: If a police officer, game warden or an ex is within sight head in the opposite direction........quickly. Nothing _good_ can possibly come from approaching them!

Lesson two: Ask where arrow was found before claiming.


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

We will be there both days. See ya there Bob!


----------



## Southpawarcher (Sep 14, 2002)

How long (approximately) does it usually take to shoot 50 targets?We can only do Sunday.I really wish we could be there for both days,maybe next time


----------



## WAMJ (Mar 16, 2008)

Depends on the crowd alot of people have shot all 100 in a day. When we went a couple of years ago it took us about 7 hours to shoot 50.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

WAMJ said:


> Depends on the crowd alot of people have shot all 100 in a day. When we went a couple of years ago it took us about 7 hours to shoot 50.



:faint:


----------



## aabowhunter (Mar 15, 2010)

I cant wait to shoot one of these R100s. I've wanted to for 2 years now. My son,nephew, and myself will be there sat and sun


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

buckeye_girl said:


> :faint:


Sad part was He was 1.5 off. It was 8.5 hours to shoot those 50.

It was almost miserable.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Bo Bob said:


> Sad part was He was 1.5 off. It was 8.5 hours to shoot those 50.
> 
> It was almost miserable.


So for the one in Ohio in July I should probably go to watch seeing as I will be about 8 months pregnant? lol


----------



## MD Archer (Apr 3, 2006)

Marcy we will stop by and see you. I know my wife can use a 'bling sling'.

Is there a cut off time to when we have to start shooting? We are leaving Maryland at 6:30 and it takes about 3-3.5 hours. We should get there around 10. But you never know with traffic 

Can anyone tell me the exact address so I can put it into my GPS? 

Thanks!!


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

> Can anyone tell me the exact address so I can put it in my GPS


Me too!


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

buckeye_girl said:


> So for the one in Ohio in July I should probably go to watch seeing as I will be about 8 months pregnant? lol


That was an exception too though. No doubt have you a stool to carry.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

MD Archer said:


> Marcy we will stop by and see you. I know my wife can use a 'bling sling'.
> 
> Is there a cut off time to when we have to start shooting? We are leaving Maryland at 6:30 and it takes about 3-3.5 hours. We should get there around 10. But you never know with traffic
> 
> ...





3D_shooter84 said:


> Me too!




Here's there website and the address is on it.

http://www.augustaarchersva.com/


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*slings*



MD Archer said:


> Marcy we will stop by and see you. I know my wife can use a 'bling sling'.
> 
> Is there a cut off time to when we have to start shooting? We are leaving Maryland at 6:30 and it takes about 3-3.5 hours. We should get there around 10. But you never know with traffic
> 
> ...


I'm bringing about 200 Bling Slings with me, and lots of other necessities and last minute items, arrow lube, arrow pullers,etc.we are also planning on having a bow press on hand too, in case of any "Oopsies"

Here is the schedule of the weekend events.
Saturday
7:30am- Open Registration
1:00pm Registration Closes
3:00pm Milk Jug Shoot
4:00pm Darton Steel Challenge
5:00pm range closes

Sunday
7:30am Open Registration
12:00 pm Registration Closes
2:00pm Range Closes
2:15pm Last chance to claim Sat. Door Prizes.
2:30Scores Due In
2:45 Gold Tip Iron Buck
3:15 Bow Giveaway and & Awards


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Bo Bob said:


> Moral of story. If arrow is lost and somehow finds you---best not to claim it.


So true for the owner of the errant arrow but who it finds?  Last target of a recent R100 an arrow came out of the African range, grazed over our heads, past my wife's shoulder, and but for the woman standing beside her being bent over to pick up her bow, well... it buried in the ground beside her. We got an apology from the the host, but the owner of the arrow never came forward - at least not to us. Sky-pullers, BE CAREFUL!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Bob has the story close .
I was working at Wild Turkey Ridge that day ,after I got done shooting the owner Joe asked me to try and find out who's arrow this is ,he was headed to the sheriff office to have a talk with them .
The car pulled into Mc donalds and I guy asked them if they knew they had an arrow sticking out the rear fender of there car .They said they had heard something hit the side but didn't look just keep on going .
Well the arrow was laying on the counter ,John came up and asked who found his arrow ,I told him the story.
The target was set down the bottom of the hill ,like Bob said snow covered and frozen Rt 460 is about 300 yards from the target ,John had said he missed the target ,some how the arrow made it all the way to rt 460 and stuck in the rear fender of an old Dotson.
Nothing ever became of it ,the car's owner said that it was a old car and not to worry about it .
Good luck to everyone going to the R100 ,Agusta has a nice range have fun .


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> Bob has the story close .
> I was working at Wild Turkey Ridge that day ,after I got done shooting the owner Joe asked me to try and find out who's arrow this is ,he was headed to the sheriff office to have a talk with them .
> The car pulled into Mc donalds and I guy asked them if they knew they had an arrow sticking out the rear fender of there car .They said they had heard something hit the side but didn't look just keep on going .
> Well the arrow was laying on the counter ,John came up and asked who found his arrow ,I told him the story.
> ...



Thanks for the real version of the story John. This all transpired before I got in to shooting so all I have is the story. Would have loved to have been there though.:wink:


----------



## Ynk402 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Registration?*

Can you register at the door? Online wont let me register any more or have I missed the boat?


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Ynk402 said:


> Can you register at the door? Online wont let me register any more or have I missed the boat?


Probably too late to do online. Yes you can do it at the door but it'll cost you and extra $5 I think (which is still a good deal).


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I sure hope the weather holds out for the weekend .
The Look on John's face was price less ,he thought I was pulling his leg when I told him were they found his arrow .


----------



## vahunter102 (Jun 1, 2009)

Good luck y'all!


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> I sure hope the weather holds out for the weekend .
> The Look on John's face was price less ,he thought I was pulling his leg when I told him were they found his arrow .


You should have een the look on his face when he fell down the hill today after bragging about the 12 he just shot.

Course was great. Missed ther apple for the first time in 3 years, guess it was bound to happen sometime. 
This was the best run and laid out R-100 that I have been too. Lots of shots in the 35 range, some closer and some further. Couple even stratched to 42 and one at 48. Augusta did a great job!


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks again to Augusta Archers for a job well done. 

This was by far the best R 100 i have ever attended. The range was well set and the drinks were cold and the food was hot.

If you missed the shoot you missed out. I hope its back next year.

And as always if your arrow beats you back to the sign up table just walk away and get a ice cream cone or coffee or a beer.


----------



## maglitexl (Jul 6, 2008)

I went to the R-100 in Roanoke,Tx and it was great! I shot the African course and only got to shoot on sunday so I only did 50 targets but I shot a 429 out of 600 and it was my first 3D shoot. They do a great job at the shoots and yall have fun!


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

We shot the african side on sat, Augusta archers should be really proud they did a outstanding job at setting the range and running the shoot I hope the have it again next year also, my 7 year old son had the time of his life watching him shoot all of the the crazy targets was a blast


----------



## WAMJ (Mar 16, 2008)

I would have to agree with my comrads Bo Bob and Eros on a great shoot, lay out and eveything else. We had a blast and look forward to another one there. Thanks Agusta Archers


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Augusta Archers would like to thank everyone that attended and made the shoot a huge success.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

gobblemg said:


> Augusta Archers would like to thank everyone that attended and made the shoot a huge success.


Good job on the steel buck! 97 yards was sure a poke.

Like I said above. You guys did a wonderful job with this shoot. I have been to two other R-100 and this one was head and heals over top of the others. Targets were spaced out well. Targets were set awesome and the difficulty of the shots was great. Some close shots on targets that were smaller and larger targets were stretched. I'll bet there were 7 targets that were 42-50 yards on the African side and a bunch in the 35-40 range as well. North American has some out to 48 and several in the 35-40 range.

Highly recommend this shoot to anyone in the surrounding area next year.


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

Augusta Archers should be very proud of this shoot. It was amazing. The course was laid out really well as Bob stated. And I tell you what, shooting those life-size animals makes a difference on yardadge estimation. That moose only looked about 35yds, my buddy found out the hard way that is was closer to 50 . 

It was a great time and if they have it again I'll be there again!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

gobblemg said:


> Augusta Archers would like to thank everyone that attended and made the shoot a huge success.


You guys did a great job, thanks.

I only wish I had shot the African side rather than the North American.


----------



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

Glad everyone had a great time , it took *ALOT* of people to step up and make this shoot happen , We are negotating for 2011 shoot , please keep in contact and check or web site for dates when we find something out for sure , we'll try to getit posted asap
Next Big shoot is the St. Jude Charity shoot. Looking Forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

Local News article with gallery of pics at www.newsleader.com.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

http://www.newsleader.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2010100523001

Your link went to the main page. Here is the link for the pics.

http://tinyurl.com/27h25u9


----------



## jarlickin12 (Jul 28, 2009)

We just got home from cleaning up the club. I would like to thank everyone for their help. This shoot was great success and word is we will have it next year. This wont be official until about August.


----------



## MathewsC4girl (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm soooo happy to see everyone enjoyed our Club and the shoot!!! I personally thought that it was a great time and I hope everyone will want to come back and enjoyed our club again!!!


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Va3dshooter said:


> Glad everyone had a great time , it took *ALOT* of people to step up and make this shoot happen , We are negotating for 2011 shoot , please keep in contact and check or web site for dates when we find something out for sure , we'll try to getit posted asap
> Next Big shoot is the St. Jude Charity shoot. Looking Forward to seeing everyone.


What date is the charity shoot.


----------



## MathewsC4girl (Sep 5, 2008)

EROS said:


> What date is the charity shoot.


It is July 10 and 11


----------



## Va-bow-hunter (Apr 7, 2010)

Sherwood archers is also hosting the St Jude Charity shoot


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

AAAA won't be able to make that one. We will be here at twin oaks having a shoot here in Appomattox. Good Luck


----------

